# Ohhh, this looks good! San Andreas Movie



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just saw this trailer for the new movie San Andreas (Where will you be) 




Looks good!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

nice, I have been waiting for the Trailer. I really love the Rock (sorry, can't call him Dwayne Johnson still) and it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Another "2012"!!..This one's definitely going on the list!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am sure it will make a hit. On my to watch list.


----------

